# Anyone know?



## Al-Losaurus (Jul 21, 2009)

Where to price online a lid for a 27 gallon bow front tank ? since Ba's changed there site i cannot find a thing on there makes no sense to me why they changed it so much they do not even have stands on there any more.

I tried using google but that came up with absolutely nothing that i was looking for. Really i want to price or buy a lid probably glass for a 27 gallon bow front and also a stand. 

Any advise or ideas would be appreciated thanks. Just not sure when i will have time to get back to Ba's to price it there.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Think out of the big metal box on you desk. Right at the top of Big als online.ca is;

CUSTOMER SERVICE
1.888.824.4257
Mon-Fri: 9 am - 9 pm EST
Sat-Sun: 10 am - 5 pm EST

They might not even carry glass items such as glass lids. they are difficult to ship safely.


----------



## Al-Losaurus (Jul 21, 2009)

lol thanks it is not for me i am selling the tank and helping the person find the stuff that they need. I basically wanted to just email them the links so they can decide what they want. I just cant think of any other sites to do the pricing. And they do not know much about aquarium stuff i figured a link to a few things would be easy enough starting to look not possible tho i have tried plenty of sites.

Good idea tho i will just pass them that phone number. lol


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Ah, okay. I can see how that wouldn't help... but you mentioned going to the store, so similarly that would not work either.

Good luck though.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Try MOPS.ca or petsandponds.com as they may carry the same items.


----------



## kev416 (Aug 22, 2010)

You have to know the manufacturer. Aqueon makes a 26 gallon bowfront. Perfecto makes a 28 gallon. The glass tops are not the same. If you know the manufacturer of the tank just call a Big Al's store and they can give you a price.

Aqueon *Versa-Top *for a 26 gallon bowfront or Marineland Perfecto Glass Top/Canopy 28 *Euro*


----------



## Al-Losaurus (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks guys tried mops and a few others with nothing. I spoke to the lady and told her i could not send her links so she just said next time you go price them for her and add my commission.  bonus sounds good to me i gave her the tank a little cheaper then i wanted to sell it seems she works in my building so at least it sounds commission will make up for it lol.


----------



## kev416 (Aug 22, 2010)

If you purchased the tank from Big Al's then the tank is a Perfecto. Big Al's on Kennedy has one glass top available for $21.99 in the store. If you want a full hood you'll have to talk to them.


----------



## Al-Losaurus (Jul 21, 2009)

kev416 said:


> If you purchased the tank from Big Al's then the tank is a Perfecto. Big Al's on Kennedy has one glass top available for $21.99 in the store. If you want a full hood you'll have to talk to them.


Thank you kev. i actually got a bunch of tanks for free and i do not think this one is from Ba's. When i did volume calculation it was a 27 gallon and it also has a mirror back never seen that at Ba's. but i am sure that there glass lid should fit well i am hoping lol even if the back plastic guard for the glass has to be trimmed slightly. it is 24 inches long and the glass would sit flat on the center brace it is flush with the glass top ledge thing. So i am sure if the glass is a inch to long it should just sit on the brace.

Thank you tho i am going to go check that out maybe even purchase it for her if it will fit


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

The other brands that it may likely be are Miracles, Hagen, All-Glass or Aqueon (depending on how old they are!). Check the rims.


----------

